# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Free US# - Callcentric - GVoice

## lavachequirit

Ήρθε μήνυμα για διακοπή του δωρεάν από Callcentric.. Υπάρχει εναλλακτική για να δηλώσουμε στο Google Voice έτσι για να υπάρχει;

----------


## lavachequirit

Τελικά πήρα δωρεάν νούμερο αμερικάνικο από το virtualphone.com και το χρησιμοποίησα για το google voice στη θέση του callcentric που θα λήξει τον Φεβρουάριο. Aυτό το virtualphone δεν πρόλαβα να το ψάξω τι ρόλο βαράει.. Έκανα στα βιαστικά το verification για το GVoice με το web-based softphone που διαθέτουν. Δεν είδα αν μπορούμε να το σετάρουμε για να δεχόμαστε κλήσεις όπως με το callcentric.

----------

